# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Exposing Lincoln's Racism: Forced into Glory: Abraham Lincoln's White Dream

## FrankRep

Beginning with the argument that the Emancipation Proclamation did not actually free African American slaves, this dissenting view of Lincoln's greatness surveys the president's policies, speeches, and private utterances and concludes that he had little real interest in abolition. Pointing to Lincoln's support for the fugitive slave laws, his friendship with slave-owning senator Henry Clay, and conversations in which he entertained the idea of deporting slaves in order to create an all-white nation, the book, concludes that the president was a racist at heart—and that the tragedies of Reconstruction and the Jim Crow era were the legacy of his shallow moral vision.

*Forced into Glory: Abraham Lincoln's White Dream*
Lerone Bennett Jr., 2000




Lenore Bennett, Jr., an African-American author and no conservative or friend of the Confederacy, wrote in his massive chronicle Forced Into Glory, Abraham Lincoln’s White Dream:

Lincoln proposed ... that the United States government buy the slaves and deport them to Africa or South America. This was not a passing whim. In five major policy declarations, including two State of the Union addresses and the preliminary Emancipation Proclamation, the sixteenth president of the United States publicly and officially called for the deportation of blacks. On countless other occasions, in conferences with cronies, Democratic and Republican leaders, and high government officials, he called for colonization of blacks or aggressively promoted colonization by private and official acts.

*Learn More:*

*Abraham Lincoln, Stepfather of Our Country*


Also check out:




*Colonization After Emancipation: Lincoln and the Movement for Black Resettlement*
Phillip W. Magness, Sebastian N. Page, 2011


History has long acknowledged that President Abraham Lincoln, the Great Emancipator, had considered other approaches to rectifying the problem of slavery during his administration. Prior to Emancipation, Lincoln was a proponent of colonization: the idea of sending African American slaves to another land to live as free people. Lincoln supported resettlement schemes in Panama and Haiti early in his presidency and openly advocated the idea through the fall of 1862. But the bigoted, flawed concept of colonization never became a permanent fixture of U.S. policy, and by the time Lincoln had signed the Emancipation Proclamation on January 1, 1863, the word “colonization” had disappeared from his public lexicon. As such, history remembers Lincoln as having abandoned his support of colonization when he signed the proclamation. Documents exist, however, that tell another story.

Colonization after Emancipation: Lincoln and the Movement for Black Resettlement explores the previously unknown truth about Lincoln’s attitude toward colonization. Scholars Phillip W. Magness and Sebastian N. Page combed through extensive archival materials, finding evidence, particularly within British Colonial and Foreign Office documents, which exposes what history has neglected to reveal—that Lincoln continued to pursue colonization for close to a year after emancipation. Their research even shows that Lincoln may have been attempting to revive this policy at the time of his assassination.

Using long-forgotten records scattered across three continents—many of them untouched since the Civil War—the authors show that Lincoln continued his search for a freedmen’s colony much longer than previously thought. Colonization after Emancipation reveals Lincoln’s highly secretive negotiations with the British government to find suitable lands for colonization in the West Indies and depicts how the U.S. government worked with British agents and leaders in the free black community to recruit emigrants for the proposed colonies. The book shows that the scheme was never very popular within Lincoln’s administration and even became a subject of subversion when the president’s subordinates began battling for control over a lucrative “colonization fund” established by Congress.

Colonization after Emancipation reveals an unexplored chapter of the emancipation story. A valuable contribution to Lincoln studies and Civil War history, this book unearths the facts about an ill-fated project and illuminates just how complex, and even convoluted, Abraham Lincoln’s ideas about the end of slavery really were.

Learn More: 

*Researchers Further Reveal Abraham Lincoln's Racism*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Sorry, don't buy into the "Lincoln was a racist" rhetoric.  I prefer the fact that Lincoln was a proto-Marxist.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

> Sorry, don't buy into the "Lincoln was a racist" rhetoric.  I prefer the fact that Lincoln was a proto-Marxist.


Can't he be both a racist and a marxist at the same time?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Can't he be both a racist and a marxist at the same time?


It seems that Marxism was a more important issue to Lincoln.

----------


## FrankRep

> Sorry, don't buy into the "Lincoln was a racist" rhetoric.  I prefer the fact that Lincoln was a proto-Marxist.


This is not racist? Are you sure?

"I am not now, nor ever have been in favor of bringing about in any way the social or political equality of the white and black races. I am not now nor ever have been in favor of making voters or jurors of Negroes, nor of qualifying them to hold office, nor of intermarriages with white people. There is a physical difference between the white and the black races which will forever forbid the two races living together on social or political equality. There must be a position of superior and inferior, and _I am in favor of assigning the superior position to the white man_."

Lincoln in his speech to Charleston, Illinois, 1858
*SOURCE:*
http://www.pointsouth.com/lincoln/race.htm


Yes, Lincoln was a Marxist too, but also racist.

----------


## kathy88

Mike Church did a docudrama called " what Lincoln Killed." OP you might want to take a look at it. It's along the same lines of the book you are talking about.

----------


## AgentforPathfinder

Has anybody read the theory in Creature from Jeckyll Island about France (via their Mexican puppet dictator) and Britain (via their Canadian colony) wanted the US to split in half so that the South would join with French Mexico and the North would join with British Canada? 

I used to hold the view about Lincoln after reading DiLorenzo's book, but when I read Jeckyll Island, I changed my opinion realizing the bigger picture. 

That does not excuse Lincoln for the deaths of so many Northerners and Southerners however.

----------


## Anti Federalist

blimp

----------

